# Bread Pudding with Vanilla Sauce



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw this and thought it sounded delicious

Bread Pudding with Vanilla Sauce

3 large eggs, slightly beaten
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 Tbsp light brown sugar
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
2 3/4 cups whipping cream
1/4 cup butter, melted
4 cups French bread cubes
3/4 cups raisins
Vanilla Sauce (recipe below)

*Combine first 4 ingredients; stir in whipping cream and butter.  Gently stir in bread cubes and raisins. Pour into a lightly greased 2 quart souffle' or deep dish baking dish.

*Bake, uncovered, at 375 degrees for 50 to 55 minutes, shielding with aluminum foil after 30 minutes to prevent excessing browning.  Let stand 10 minutes before serving. Serve warm with Vanilla Sauce.


Vanilla Sauce 

1/2 cup sugar
3 Tbsp light brown sugar
1 Tbsp all-purpose flour
Dash of ground nutmeg
1 large egg
2 Tbsp butter, softened
1 1/4 cups whipping cream
1 Tbsp vanilla extract

Whisk together first 7 ingredients in a heavy saucepan; cook over medium heat, whisking constantly, 10 to 12 minutes or until thickened.  Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.  Serve warm or at room temperature.  Yield 1 3/4 cups.

NOTE: Chill unbaked pudding up to 1 day. Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes, and bake as directed.  Chill sauce up to 2 days.  Microwave in a 2 cup liquid measuring cup at High 2 minutes or until thoroughly heated, stiring every 30 seconds.

From Southern Living 1997 Annual Cookbook


----------

